# Battlefield 2 install problem



## tunga (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey all, 

I'm having a problem installing BF2, when the install menu comes up, i press install and then after awhile nothing happens, i have my install disk in, but when i press install nothing happens, any help? thanks!:wave:


----------

